# Normal density on a satin stitch?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

What is the normal density range for satin stitch? I looked at a nike shirt I have and it is extremely dense... which makes it look good.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm actually glad someone asked this. I'm kinda confused with how density is measured by our software too. On Pulse, we use SPI (stitches per inch) as our Units of Density. You can choose millimeters or points but I also don't know hot it works. To answer the original post, we just normally use the default density for satin stitches, which is 0.0 spi. To lessen the number of stitches, we use a negative value and conversely, a higher positive value when we want to increase the density.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I use Forte and the normal is about 55-60 stitches per inch, but it just does not seem to cover very well. I am thinking I need to up it a lot, but just trying to see what other do.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Normal density varies depending on the fabric type. Some fabrics can take a higher density without bunching. I think its best to experiment with different densitities to see what your preference is. I personally think Pulse's default density of 0 is too light and prefer to use 6 or 8 for a lot of fabrics. Some people add density to white thread when its embroidered against a dark background.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it uncommon to stitch a design at 100 or more stitches per inch?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Normal density varies depending on the fabric type. Some fabrics can take a higher density without bunching. I think its best to experiment with different densitities to see what your preference is. I personally think Pulse's default density of 0 is too light and prefer to use 6 or 8 for a lot of fabrics. Some people add density to white thread when its embroidered against a dark background.


Thanks Jennifer! Yep, I remember now! White thread on a dark background always mean trouble when you don't increase the satin density.
How do you explain the "stitches per inch" units of density? How different is a 0 spi, from 6 (or 8 spi) to Troy's 60 or 100 spi?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was reading in the Forte software manual that they recommend 2-4 stitches per mm which would convert to close to 50-100 stitches per inch.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

thutch15 said:


> I was reading in the Forte software manual that they recommend 2-4 stitches per mm which would convert to close to 50-100 stitches per inch.


Yeah, it's kinda confusing, noting that the default in Pulse is 0.0 spi and it's acceptable (except for white thread on dark fabrics). I'm not sure if it's converted directly that way, though.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

we use wilcom....our normal setting is 0.38 which means a stitch every 0.38mm. This works well for tees and polos....for fleece we work with 0.32mm and for 3d embroidery we use 0.2mm

Rgds,
Rish
Embroidery Digitizing -Customs Embroidery Digitizing, Embroidery Digitizing Designs Services in UK


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks dee. So, "mm" is your setting in Wilcom? That sounds simple enough. What's the other density setting options? I'll try and check with our Pulse to see if they treat it the same. I'm excited to try stitches every 0.2 mm to see if I can use that for 3D foam embroidery as well.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info Skits...so it looks like you are stitching anywhere from 66.8 to 127 stitches per inch. GOOD INFO


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

There are two primary ways that embroidery and digitizing systems measure density. One measures the actual space between rows (technically, between alternating rows, not each row) and the second is by counting the stitches per inch (SPI),

Density is a calculation of the actual distance between rows of stitches(going the same way) in a fill. Normal ranges are 3-5mm. A setting of 4 means that there is .2mm distance between rows of stitches.

The worldwide standard for density is 4.0pts which is equivalent to 63.5spi (stitches per inch).

Hope this helps some


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Awww, . So Jim, what's the meaning of the 0.0 spi default on our Pulse?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Bryon,
My "guess" would be that they have assigned 0 to the industry standard for simplicity. It would make it easier for most to go up or down from there. Just a guess of course. I don't use pulse so I can't be sure. Do a test sewout and check it. Jimmy Lamb has many free webinars and has written tons of articles on embroidery. Here is a link of his that explains how to do it:
Printer Friendly


----------



## embroidery99 (Jun 30, 2009)

we also use the wilcom software to digitizing.and also the density is depend on the coloth material customer use


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

imeccentric said:


> The worldwide standard for density is 4.0pts which is equivalent to 63.5spi (stitches per inch).


I think it is actually twice that with is about 127 spi. 63.5 would be about 1/64" and you can get a ruler of 64ths and see space between the ticks. I have a software (Compucon's EOS 3)that uses the "points" and the default is 4.0 and I can import it in PE Designs software that uses stitches per inch and it equates out to about 127.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I think it is actually twice that with is about 127 spi. 63.5 would be about 1/64" and you can get a ruler of 64ths and see space between the ticks. I have a software (Compucon's EOS 3)that uses the "points" and the default is 4.0 and I can import it in PE Designs software that uses stitches per inch and it equates out to about 127.


So you are saying you stitch everything at 127 spi?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

, Got me confused again, ). Yep, I saw what Jim was pointing to, as there's a setting in Pulse saying that the default design density as 63.5 spi. I changed the units to pts, and the default becomes 4.0; and changing the units to mm, the default becomes 0.4 mm.

So how do you convert the units of density, seeing that 63.5 spi = 4.0 pts = 0.4mm???? )

There's also a selection here on "embroidery setting units", which are mm, points and inches.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> , Got me confused again, ). Yep, I saw what Jim was pointing to, as there's a setting in Pulse saying that the default design density as 63.5 spi. I changed the units to pts, and the default becomes 4.0; and changing the units to mm, the default becomes 0.4 mm.
> 
> So how do you convert the units of density, seeing that 63.5 spi = 4.0 pts = 0.4mm???? )
> 
> There's also a selection here on "embroidery setting units", which are mm, points and inches.


HAHA...Same here. I did do a 3d logo for the first time last night. Turned out good, but need to cap the ends. I stitched the 3d logo at 120 spi.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

thutch15 said:


> HAHA...Same here. I did do a 3d logo for the first time last night. Turned out good, but need to cap the ends. I stitched the 3d logo at 120 spi.


There's another question there! How do you cap the ends of a satin stitch so that the foam will not show? Is there a "one button" solution?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> There's another question there! How do you cap the ends of a satin stitch so that the foam will not show? Is there a "one button" solution?


Not that i know of...I did cut open a 3d logo on a old hat I had. If you have one try that, because it is pretty basic and you can see exactly how they did it.


----------



## ja49aik (Jun 24, 2009)

I use Forte as well. There are many factors that will determine how dense the stitch should be. One factor is the width of the satin stitch. Typically the narrower the width the less dense it should. I general use around 63 for 1/8" wide stitch.


----------



## Art2Shirt (Dec 17, 2008)

This will really make a difference I do not recommend going any denser than 3.7 what makes it look so nice is the use of underlay. Use a fill underlay with a density of 8.o preferably diagonal. It will look like you are almost sewing the same object twice. Oh but what a difference it makes the object will have loft. Be careful about going to dense especially on some edges and sharp corners you will cut the fabric on some shirts


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

ja49aik said:


> I use Forte as well. There are many factors that will determine how dense the stitch should be. One factor is the width of the satin stitch. Typically the narrower the width the less dense it should. I general use around 63 for 1/8" wide stitch.


What Forte software do you use and are you happy with the software?


----------



## Art2Shirt (Dec 17, 2008)

I use EOS, and sew on Barudan machines I don't recommend it as a starter if you don't have 5+ years. The learning curve is terrible. I am a medium size shop so I'm just following what the really big boys do.

Tm


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just bought a Toyota 9100 and the Forte PD software. I have had it for about 2 weeks and I am starting to feel pretty comfortable with digitizing. I feel like I still lack the knowledge of what to use when, but I have been doing basic logos pretty good. So if you have any tips please share.


----------

